# Italian Lard bread



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

I made an Italian Lard Bread today…it was soo good.
Here is what I did…Firstly, I didn’t have salami or prosciutto 
in the house, but I had pancetta, pepperoni and soppressata…
so that’s what I used.
For the meat …I chopped up some pancetta about a little less than
1/4 cup and chopped up 2 Italian sausages skins removed…fry the pancetta and sausage together with a little bit of olive oil…after it’s browned
up remove it from the skillet and save the fat…

then add to the cut up sausage and pancetta…cut up about a 2” piece of Soppressata and a 2” piece of pepperoni 
and chop into little pieces … I didn’t have any provolone in the house,
But I had a hard chunk of pecorino Romano cheese, so I cut that up..
All together I chopped up 2 1/2 cups of meat and cheese.

For the dough
I made the dough in my food processor
3 cups all purpose flour
1 cup warm water
1 tablespoon yeast
1 teaspoon kosher salt
about 1 teaspoon ground black pepper
3 tablespoons sugar
2 tablespoons olive oil
1 tablespoon fat from frying the pancetta 
and sausage.
Put the flour, sugar and salt into the food processor
and wiz it around a few times
In one cup of warm water put the yeast and a pinch of
sugar and let it proof and puff up…then add it to the flour

And pulse the dough for several times…it was a little dry so
I added more warm water…then it was too wet so I added a bit
more flour until it was nice and soft…this dough is very forgiving.

Put flour down on a mat and remove the dough from the food 
processor and then hand kneed it for a couple of minutes until it’s
Smooth…put it in an oiled bowl, cover with some plastic wrap and put
it in a warm place and let it double.

After it doubles cut it in half to make two breads….
Spread out the dough with your hands and put 1 1/4 cup of the 
meat mixture on the dough and roll it up…repeat with the second roll.
Place on cookie sheet on top of parchment paper and gently flatten
it out with your hand…make some slits in the top…cover
with plastic wrap and let it rise for about one hour.

Heat oven to 425° before putting the bread in the oven gently coat again 
with the fat…bake for 10 minutes…lower the oven to 400° and coat the bread
again with the fat …put it back in the oven for 8 more minutes…and enjoy.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Ok I'll ask, "Where's the lard." 
Or is it that eating that stuff you become a "lard ****".


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

wooleybooger said:


> Ok I'll ask, "Where's the lard."
> Or is it that eating that stuff you become a "lard ****".


The lard is the fat that you skim off the fried meat…normally you add three tablespoons of the fat to the bread..I only did one tablespoon of fat and two tablespoons olive oil.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Figured you say something like that. Same reason I save bacon and other pork fat. "Pork fat rules!" Emeril Lagasse.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

wooleybooger said:


> Figured you say something like that. Same reason I save bacon and other pork fat. "Pork fat rules!" Emeril Lagasse.


I save bacon fat as well…fried this loin of pork yesterday in bacon fat…here it is after it was fried,
then I put it in my Wolfgang puck oven for 30 minutes @375°…today I plan on making hero’s with the pork. It came nice and juicy.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

I've got a whole boneless pork loin I need to break down to smaller pieces and do something with. Thinking about schnitzel, Canadian Bacon, stuffed loin, etc.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

wooleybooger said:


> I've got a whole boneless pork loin I need to break down to smaller pieces and do something with. Thinking about schnitzel, Canadian Bacon, stuffed loin, etc.


It’s not frozen? I forgot what I paid for this piece of pork…maybe 1.79 ib..I cut it in half and froze them to make them to make fresh ham sandwiches….go to a deli and get a pound of fresh ham …it’s sticker shock.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Here’s the sandwiches that I made on French bread…first mayo on the bread…on one side thin sliced pork, on the other side sauteed broccoli rabe drizzled with olive oil…salt/pepper and garlic powder sprinkled all over…covered the broccoli rabe with mozzarella and put it in my puck oven for about
five minutes to melt the cheese.😋😋😋


----------



## LordP (6 mo ago)

Wow. Color me surprised - I didn't realize that DIY had recipes.

Thank you, I'll have to give it a try...but if you never hear from me again, well..., I probably screwed it up.

Looks terrific.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

LordP said:


> Wow. Color me surprised - I didn't realize that DIY had recipes.
> 
> Thank you, I'll have to give it a try...but if you never hear from me again, well..., I probably screwed it up.
> 
> Looks terrific.


Pay attention to what Two Knots does. You won't go wrong and if you think you have she'll help.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Two Knots said:


> It’s not frozen? I forgot what I paid for this piece of pork…maybe 1.79 ib..I cut it in half and froze them to make them to make fresh ham sandwiches….go to a deli and get a pound of fresh ham …it’s sticker shock.


No not frozen. My frig runs at 38 deg. Cool enough to keep the stuff in good shape for a while, not indefinitely though. 
I'm currently working on making freezer room for another 12+ lbs of chicken breasts to go with the 12+lbs already frozen. They are 1+ lb breasts individual vacuum sealed in bags. They will last a very long time like that and make about 1 1/2 meals for 2 each. I will do the vacuum bag sealing.
Sticker shock huh. The last two years I've bought picnic hams for 69 and 77 cents a pound, ended up with 7 8/9 lb picnic hams. That same place had them for $1.89/lb today. I left them there. Still have about 1 and 1/2 picnics to eat.


----------



## Bud9051 (Nov 11, 2015)

@LordP 3 am here so forgive my typing. I have always enjoyed cooking but have never been very good at it. Following this forum has been a real joy and has pulled me out of my boring limited diet. Like you said, I just don't post about my frequent failures. Trying and failing is how one learns.

Two Knots is quite the cook and I love how she improvises, you know, like we often have to in the real world. Many followers and a real variety of cooking.

Welcome,
Bud


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Going shopping today..my market has whole chickens on sale for 99 cents a pound, chicken breast 1.99 a pound, and Italian sausage 1.99 a pound…and ham for 89 cents a pound.…and both my freezers are pretty full, I’m hoping to fit 2 or 3 chickens, ( maybe if I split them in half) and one package each of chicken breast and sausage. The ham I’ll just cook.


----------



## wooleybooger (Feb 23, 2019)

Not bad prices TK. Yesterday I got 12 breasts for $1.29/lb, 2 stores advertised boneless thighs for $0.99/lb, I found none at any price. So today is rearranging the small up top freezer I have so I can get the 12 breasts in there in addition to the 12 breasts I got last week. Some stuff will have to come out of course. Oddly whole chickens were at an almost untouchable price.
Some people on other forums have said that thighs are preferred over breasts due to taste. Perhaps but correctly cooked and seasoned breast are quite good and not dry.


----------



## Startingover (Apr 18, 2012)

Two Knots said:


> I made an Italian Lard Bread today…it was soo good.
> Here is what I did…Firstly, I didn’t have salami or prosciutto
> in the house, but I had pancetta, pepperoni and soppressata…
> so that’s what I used.
> ...


Cute Boyds cat.


----------



## RockyMtBeerMan (Dec 12, 2018)

Thinking you need a third freezer... 😋


----------

